# Porter Cable Compound Miter Saw dust spout broke



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

I always use ereplacementparts.com but they also show it as unavailable.It should not be to hard to make something that will work.Or build a shroud at the back of the saw with a dust port.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I have had the factory dust bag on my 12" miter for 5 years and have never emptied it. Does't have enough in it to need emptied yet, about 1/2 full now though


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Connect a shop vac to it. It'll actually work a little, unlike the bags which don't work at all.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Those things were a joke at the outset, and still are.


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

Canarywood1 said:


> Those things were a joke at the outset, and still are.


You mean the saw or the dust spout?


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

If you still have the pieces, it might be worth trying to fix it. You can make it stronger than new. Google "Threebond Plastic Repair Kit."


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

miamicuse said:


> You mean the saw or the dust spout?


The dust bag.


----------

